# the winner is



## JoeStrike (Mar 7, 2010)

Best animated feature: up
why don't they just fucking rename it the Pixar trophy & retire it?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 8, 2010)

lol Actually, that was one of the reasons they eliminated the category in the past... Same studio, Disney, won it every year.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Even though I loved Up, I gotta agree with you.  I was really hoping to see Secret of Kells or Coraline win.  Oh well, at least Fantastic Mr. Fox didn't win.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 8, 2010)

what won?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> what won?



Up just won Best Animated Feature at the Oscars a few hours ago.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 8, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Up just won Best Animated Feature at the Oscars a few hours ago.


 Ah, I didn't watch it.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Ah, I didn't watch it.



You didn't miss much, other than one of the hosts (his name escapes me) did the award for Best Makeup and Costume dressed as a Na'vi, pissing off Cameron hilariously.  And him and Steve Martin doing a pretty funny Paranormal Activity spoof.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 8, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You didn't miss much, other than one of the hosts (his name escapes me) did the award for Best Makeup and Costume dressed as a Na'vi, pissing off Cameron hilariously.  And him and Steve Martin doing a pretty funny Paranormal Activity spoof.



Alec Baldwin and Steve Martin were the hosts.

Ben Stiller did the make-up nominee deal dressed up as a Na'vi and quietly commented that Avatar wasn't nominated for that award.


I was just so pleased to see Cameron beaten by his ex-wife.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

I figured Avatar would only win for the visual aspects. Too bad Tarantino didn't really win anything. Such is the Oscars.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

Up won the music award (which I really think it deserved). Seeing Cameron being owned was priceless. XD

Edit: I was really pissed when Ed McMahon wasn't mentioned during the "In Memoriam" segment. >: (


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Up won the music award (which I really think it deserved). Seeing Cameron being owned was priceless. XD
> 
> Edit: I was really pissed when Ed McMahon wasn't mentioned during the "In Memoriam" segment. >: (



I cried when they mentioned Roy Disney.  ;x;


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I cried when they mentioned Roy Disney.  ;x;



I was crying when they mentioned Dom Deluise. D'X


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I was crying when they mentioned Dom Deluise. D'X



Oh god when HIS name showed up the entire room turned into sadness (I invited friends over to watch the Oscars with me, all were Don Bluth fans).


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 8, 2010)

why didn't mr. fox win anything.
mr. fox is the best ever.
mr. fox wins.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> why didn't mr. fox win anything.
> mr. fox is the best ever.
> mr. fox wins.



Too sophisticated for their taste I suppose. It probably won some other award though...


----------



## torachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Too bad Tarantino didn't really win anything. Such is the Oscars.


 
Really??! Niiiiice


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> why didn't mr. fox win anything.
> mr. fox is the best ever.
> mr. fox wins.





TwilightV said:


> Too sophisticated for their taste I suppose. It probably won some other award though...



Up was superior.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> why didn't mr. fox win anything.
> mr. fox is the best ever.
> mr. fox wins.



The humor was too dry for me, at least it got the nomination.  *shrugs*


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

The only movie out of everything that won, that I've seen was Up. Up was fantastic.

Everything else...looked like shit to me. Lmao. ESPECIALLY The Hurt Locker.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I figured Avatar would only win for the visual aspects. Too bad Tarantino didn't really win anything. Such is the Oscars.



His suave Nazi villain did win best supporting actor.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Up was superior.



I disagree extremely. Up was run-of-the-mill, sappy, cliche, and predictable.
Mr. Fox was brilliant.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I disagree extremely. Up was run-of-the-mill, sappy, cliche, and predictable.
> Mr. Fox was brilliant.


Wtf? Up was awesomely original. I dun see anything run of the mill about it.

Also, DUG. He wins the movie. :3


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I disagree extremely. Up was run-of-the-mill, sappy, cliche, and predictable.
> Mr. Fox was brilliant.



No, you just described Cars... :/

@Skittle: I know right? X3


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

I kinda liked Avatar. Too bad it didn't get anything. Oh well.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I kinda liked Avatar. Too bad it didn't get anything. Oh well.


You liked 9 _*AND*_ Avatar,
but you simply can't think to see Alice? Your logic puzzles me.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> You liked 9 _*AND*_ Avatar,
> but you simply can't think to see Alice? Your logic puzzles me.


 
It just didn't look good to me. And 9 was pretty good.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It just didn't look good to me. And 9 was pretty good.


And here I thought Avatar looked good,

:C


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> And here I thought Avatar looked good,
> 
> :C


 
it was good. shit happend that you knew wud, but you didnt want it to.

Also !SPOILER!
THat chick from the first RE movie dies. :_;


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ...shit happend that you knew would...


_Oh, how appealing._
"Pocahontas In Space," would have suited it better.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> "Pocahontas In Space," would have suited it better.


 

 "The Looking Glass in Fag"


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> "The Looking Glass in Fag"


At least Pocahontas had a talking tree,
the one in Avatar just fell over. WHERE'S THE ENTERTAINMENT IN THAT?!

:C


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> At least Pocahontas had a talking tree,
> the one in Avatar just fell over. WHERE'S THE ENTERTAINMENT IN THAT?!
> 
> :C


 
It crushed a good chunk of those running away from it. Did Grandmother Willow do that?


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It crushed a good chunk of those running away from it. Did Grandmother Willow do that?


She crushed many with her singing,
_so touching._

LULZ


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> She crushed many with her singing,
> _so touching._
> 
> LULZ


 
Good point.

I thought Avatar was a rip of Dances With Wolves?


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Good point.
> 
> I thought Avatar was a rip of Dances With Wolves?


I think it covered many previous stories and movies,
but attempted to top them all with decent amounts of cinematography and whatnot.

I'm more upset that furries have adapted it as a new species to, 'become.'


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I disagree extremely. Up was run-of-the-mill, sappy, cliche, and predictable.
> Mr. Fox was brilliant.



Mr Fox, a fox steals chickens and other food from three farmer and they threaten his family so he has to take them down.

Up, a man ties balloons to his house to float to South America to keep a promise to his late wife while on the way he finds a boy and plans to take him home but they run into a giant bird and a retired star who is willing to kill them in order to catch the bird.

Hmmmmmm....  Yeah, Up's been done a BILLION times before.  :|


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> I think it covered many previous stories and movies,
> but attempted to top them all with decent amounts of cinematography and whatnot.
> 
> *I'm more upset that furries have adapted it as a new species to, 'become.*'


 


D:


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> D:


This.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It just didn't look good to me. And 9 was pretty good.



I thought 9 _looked _good (loved that 1930's-European fascism look), but it was based on a short where Little Burlap Man fights & a defeats a Scary Machine. The feature just expanded that into Little Burlap People fight & defeat a _bunch _of Scary Machines, one after another. And I still can't figure out that ending.



> I thought Avatar was a rip of Dances With Wolves


"White man goes native" is an old, old story. (In 'Little Big Man' Dustin Hoffman leaves the cavalry and joins a Native American tribe; by the end of the movie you're cheering when the Indians ambush Custer - sounds exactly like the end of Avatar, come to think of it.) You could even look at Tarzan as another example.


----------

